# What are you all going to knit for christmas gifts this year?



## Patrina (May 17, 2011)

I think its time for me start thinking about christmas gifts. Wondering what you all have planned to make this year?


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I have a box started with wash/dish cloths. I am making matching cloths, coasters and hot pads.


----------



## Sennaa (Mar 16, 2012)

I have already started!

So far... a fish hat for my 2 year old nephew. Lapghan in progress for my dad. Kidsilk haze scarf for my mom - still need to find the "right" pattern...I have far more to do....


----------



## crafty jeanie (Apr 1, 2011)

I've started, afghan for husband and hairdresser, matching dishcloths and towels, sweater for sister, one for each GD (2) scarfs for all the others about 8. I better speed up on my knitting. Oh, almost forgot the babies, 2 sweater and hat sets. When did you say Christmas was coming?


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

Mittens for DS's girlfriend, socks for DD1, thread sweater for DD2, Entrelac sweater for Mother, Peekaboo mitts for DS and DD1's SO, Smart mitts for DS. So far, most are in the process of creation


----------



## Timeflies54 (May 30, 2011)

I started making my DIL's crocheted Christmas Balls to hang on the tree. A Doily like top on a colored ball. I thread some beads from each point. The girls like them. But they have already commented that they need at least one for each child. The kids are claiming them as "theirs". That is what makes it all worth while!


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

I plan on knitting dish cloths and towelsfor the 3 kids and exhusband, car blankets to match their veihicles. And the grandkids a aviator hat for new Grandson, cupcake hat for GD and wanted to make them all blankets for their beds with slippers to match.


----------



## knitaway (Nov 12, 2011)

Soap sacks, eye masks, wash cloths, hats, ornaments...


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

Piggy, bear, frog and bunny slippers for everyone...)
And a sweater and hat for my principessa nice.
I ordered the yarn already, notstarted knitting them. Maybe start in october, too busy now with summer stuff.


----------



## ladysjk (Dec 16, 2011)

Slippers for GD(boot type),sweaters for 2 great nieces, praying hands dish cloth, and a flower scrubbie, for friend,(bottle hand soap covers, and soap to go with,crochet casserole carriers,3 purses,) all for friends...I plan on making towels for daughters, and hoodie for Great Nephew...all are done except the towels and hoodie...I also have a box of hats to donate, to Head Start program for low income children. 
That is all I can remember right now


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

I am making a felted hat for my daughter.
Will make 2 afghans for some children from a single parent family, They are kind and gracious and say THANKYOU!! So they are on my list. Would love to make bears for them also.
A cotton tote bag for their mom.

Some wash/dish cloths for out of state lady friends

Also a needlepoint stocking for my daughter (same daugh). She asked for one a few yrs ago, just never got to it.

Maybe hats for the new class of preschoolers at my bff's school.

For my son/ DIL/ and 3 grands... a Hallmark card.
Linda


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

lol....i just knit for myself...then if i don't like the way it looks on me, i throw it in my "gift box"

so far about half the things i have made have gone in my closet, and the other half to be gifted


----------



## 3 DaneDogs (Mar 17, 2012)

I'm working on a poncho/shrug kind of thing from Mary Maxim that my daughter liked. It's ragg yarn and sort of boring, but it's coming along!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Not a single thing. I gave up trying to even give bought gifts to anyone at the holidays. Too much stress, too much bother, too little appreciation. I don't even give gift cards or cash. 

I knit what and when I feel like it. If someone likes what I've made, I may just hand it over as an instant gift. Eventually, everything I knit finds a home.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

I'd like to knit some chunky cowls for my daughter and daughter in law, but DIL is pregnant so I want to start on baby things for her too. If I don't get round to making Christmas gifts, it's fine. I won't put myself under pressure.


----------



## tea4two (Oct 20, 2011)

This year I will knit cowls for some of my co-workers and a swing jacket for a dear friend. I've close to 20 dish cloths from various scraps of yarn and have these in reserve, "just in case."


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

I"m with Jessica-Jean. I knit what I want, when I want, and let gifting take care of itself. If I have something finished, and it's "gifting time," then it gets given (as in a ruffled scarf that my assistant admired while I was knitting it; she got it for her birthday). I no longer knit on demand or on a time schedule.


----------



## Bennieblue (Apr 15, 2011)

I am making all the ladies lace shawls. I have just started making them and my friends have admired them so they can all have one for christmas, I will even make the boxes and decorate them. I will put a couple of cedar balls in them as they are wool. And wrap them in acid free tissue. I have made two so far so am ahead. Its nice as I dont have to worry my brain as to what to buy. Carol


----------



## Jesemi (Nov 29, 2011)

I won't be doing anything for Christmas, to hot at that time of year


----------



## Jenny E (Sep 5, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Not a single thing. I gave up trying to even give bought gifts to anyone at the holidays. Too much stress, too much bother, too little appreciation. I don't even give gift cards or cash.
> 
> I knit what and when I feel like it. If someone likes what I've made, I may just hand it over as an instant gift. Eventually, everything I knit finds a home.


Oh Jessica-Jean, I am so pleased you said that! I still beat myself up over what to give and who to give it to.. I keep telling myself to stop stressing and don't make anything.  Now I don't feel alone.


----------



## eggplantlady (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm planning to knit the felted tribal bag for a niece, and a vest from the Folk Vest book for my sister. I'll weave dish towels for lots of stocking presents and I'm planning on making a test tube spice rack for a nephew. I'll also can various mustards and other goodies. I'm hoping to make this a mostly hand made Christmas because that is what really gives me joy.


----------



## msacco53 (Nov 26, 2011)

A Christmas tree skirt for one daughter, mini shawls for DL and other daughter, sweaters for 3 grandsons, lots of baby things for grand due Christmas day, gauntlets for all the girls who call me mom (friends of daughters), afghan for a daughter.......some of these are already done


----------



## Melodypop (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm with you Jessica-Jean. I still have to learn more about that. What I can afford to give, does not match up with what they get. I think today's generation likes bought gifts, or money. Funny though I taught my children to say thank you. Something got lost along the way. N



Jessica-Jean said:


> Not a single thing. I gave up trying to even give bought gifts to anyone at the holidays. Too much stress, too much bother, too little appreciation. I don't even give gift cards or cash.
> 
> I knit what and when I feel like it. If someone likes what I've made, I may just hand it over as an instant gift. Eventually, everything I knit finds a home.


----------



## maisyb (Jan 12, 2012)

I've caught the wash cloth bug- been knitting different ones for a few months. I love that they fit in my purse and anytime I have some time I can work on them. I plan on matching them up with fancy soap dispenser bottles.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

It would be lovely if everyone in society got back to making things as Christmas gifts instead of buying. I received a scarf knitted by my future DIL last year and I treasure it as she went to the trouble of making it for me. Many people can make jams, chutneys,cakes, bread etc., How much nicer to receive a gift made with love. I'm know I'm preaching to the converted as we knitters are more likely to make a gift rather than buy one, but in these hard times more people should try it.


----------



## elaineadams (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm thinking about it...I have some part finished projects that would probably take about a week to complete, one of them is a bag which one of my nieces would treasure. I would like to knit my sister and her husband something, maybe an afghan, they have been good to me over the last year, but not sure that I'll have the time. So will have to wait and see what I can do in the time available.


----------



## hen (Jun 30, 2012)

Going to knit cashmere scarves. Lace patterns for the girls, solid textured patterns for the boys. Am already dyeing the yarn for them.


----------



## Marm (Apr 27, 2012)

I am making bright and colorful market bags


----------



## WelshWooly (Jul 4, 2012)

my only knitted gift this year is a bed jacket. My cousin find shawls and throws too much like hard work to keep in place when reading in bed so she found a pattern and asked me to knit it,leaving me to choose the yarn. No problem there it's coming out of my stash. The problem is the pattern only goes to a 38 inch bust and shew is a 44. I'm doing a lot of swatching measuring and improvising but i have managed to do the back in 2 weeks.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

elaineadams said:


> ... I would like to knit my sister and her husband something, maybe an afghan, they have been good to me over the last year, but not sure that I'll have the time. ...


If you have a lot of left-over yarns, can do simple crochet (ch, sc, dc in the front loop), and can count to ten, this is an easily done and relatively fast afghan: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/narrow-step-afghan/people


----------



## Pennyrose98 (Sep 21, 2011)

Thanks for starting this topic because I certainly need some ideas. I have a couple of infinity scarf/cowls done - they were suppose to be gifts but I gifted them to me LOL. I have the wool bought (but not started) for an afghan for my son - I am taking the patterns for Dr. Who dishcloth and using them to make squares for the afghan. I made a bunch of those ruffled scarves last year so I definitely need some new and easy ideas for my Mom, best friend and my neice. 
Donna


----------



## joannearizona (May 12, 2012)

Going to DD's in Memphis for Christmas, so making red socks for all of us to wear while opening gifts Christmas morning in our pjs. I'll post pictures when I have them done.


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

sweaters for 3 daughters & their fellas (g'son got his last time), g'sons back pack along w/g'pas back pack, felted cowboy hat for one SOL (never tried this b4)


----------



## quiltmom (Jul 8, 2012)

Dishcloths, towels, and potholders (have 8 sets done), hats and scarves (have 4 sets finished), and hopefully some teddy bears. I work on Christmas all year long whenever I have any "down" time.


----------



## emhk13 (Dec 20, 2011)

Socks for hubby, 4 daughters, 4 sons-in-law and 11 grandkids. I have 3 daughters, 1 son in law and 5 grandchildren done. One son in law's half finished (he's the size 12) and one granddaughters are 3/4 done. The grandchildren that are left to be done are the smaller sizes and I don't want to do them til fall as I had 2 outgrow their socks last year. I also have a couple orders for hats and mitts from the little ones--may be..... My hubby is greedy and has grabbed 2 pairs of socks practically off the needle and puts them on (he claimed a grandson's socks this spring), so he won't get any for Christmas. 
As soon as Christmas is done this year, I will be starting a stash busting Christmas stocking knitting marathon. I have a lot of worsted weight in greens, red/wine, gold, blues and whites. Random stripe generator here I come. I am going to make personalized stockings for all of my daughters and their families. Each family will get their own color combination but each sock will be a different arrangement of colors. Then I will duplicate stitch names in black.


----------



## Rita Ann (Jan 17, 2012)

I made 2 cowls,scarfs, fingerless gloves,head bans and leg warmers all for my two Granddaughters who live in N.Y.C. Now a scarf for one of my sons.. Then maybe some thing for me....lol....


----------



## elaineadams (Oct 17, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> elaineadams said:
> 
> 
> > ... I would like to knit my sister and her husband something, maybe an afghan, they have been good to me over the last year, but not sure that I'll have the time. ...
> ...


Thank you, I might give this a go....I've loads of left over yarn...I've not attempted to crochet for about 35 years, so if I master this, I'll be putting up a picture :-D


----------



## collady186 (Jun 21, 2012)

hi already knitted 4 aran cardis for grandsons,and a native american pattern chunky jacket for dad and am doing a christmas jumper for my son did him a reindeer last year a nd he wore it xmas eve and landed himself a new girlfriend,family im going for hats and scarfs with the weather we get,i knit at night as im a district nurse by day best of luck colleenx


----------



## Mrs. G (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm going to make some more necklaces which I posted on here a few weeks ago.


----------



## LaurieJanesplace (Aug 8, 2011)

y'all are late christmas knitting for 2012 started christmas eve 2011. lol


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

A friend and I made scarves out of yarn that she liked -- she gave hers away to designated people.

I loved the red that I used -- but felt like I was choking whenever trying to wear it.

I took it with me on the 4th and showed it to all my friend's family. The females all loved it but 'it's not me' so I started to put the scarf back on my purse to take home.

My friend said 'I love that color!' Guess who now has the scarf? LOL She made about 5 of them to my 1.

I love that she will be wearing the one I made. We laughed so much when first making it with Tutu yarn - 'cause hers kept slipping off the needles.

Anyway, I don't knit for Christmas or Chanukah. I'm all for making something and it figures out who will receive it, except for the baby stuff.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Going to make shawls for my four daughters, hopefully some scarves and socks for my grandchildren. I'm not pressuring myself, just working my way along.

Sue


----------



## acarro8 (Mar 31, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Not a single thing. I gave up trying to even give bought gifts to anyone at the holidays. Too much stress, too much bother, too little appreciation. I don't even give gift cards or cash.
> 
> I knit what and when I feel like it. If someone likes what I've made, I may just hand it over as an instant gift. Eventually, everything I knit finds a home.


love that!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

An afghan, throw pillows, socks and scraves. Probably a cardi or two and vests.... phew makes me tired just thinking about it. :?


----------



## farmgirl (Jul 19, 2011)

I found a great pattern for slippers that are called Prairie Boots. They have a cuff at the ankle and then you button them on the side.


----------



## nuclearfinz (Feb 23, 2011)

Sweaters and cardigans for 3 daughter in laws and 2 grand daughters


----------



## Rhonda-may (Feb 15, 2012)

Jesemi said:


> I won't be doing anything for Christmas, to hot at that time of year


I'm with you far too hot. I've never thought about giving knitted gifts as Christmas presents just didn't make sense as it is the middle of summer.


----------



## mary etta (Oct 24, 2011)

cowls, hats, mitts. Family all live in the cold north.


----------



## Caroline19 (Jun 6, 2011)

Well, I have given this a lot of thought already as last year I made scarves for all the family so had to come up with something different for this year. So I've decided I'm making throws for everyone. I've already designed the patterns and ordered the wool for two (for niece and 1/2 sister) and have 5 more to go. Not sure I will get them all made but I've wrapped wool and a "Promise to Knit" card before, so we shall see how much I get done. Here it is July and we are thinking of Christmas already.....don't we look very organized!!!


----------



## Marciaann43 (Feb 16, 2012)

ladysjk, Love the idea of praying hands dishcloth. Can you please tell me where you found the pattern? Thanks


----------



## Gigiky (Feb 8, 2012)

Timeflies54 said:


> I started making my DIL's crocheted Christmas Balls to hang on the tree. A Doily like top on a colored ball. I thread some beads from each point. The girls like them. But they have already commented that they need at least one for each child. The kids are claiming them as "theirs". That is what makes it all worth while!


Can you share a pattern for this? They sound really pretty!


----------



## CARABELLA (Sep 9, 2011)

I have knit some Chunky cowls which I have put away not sewn together yet.

I bought 4 books of Mary Maxim knitted Christmas Stockings not sure if I can do any of them but I will give them a go. 

I have already been asked for some Ponchos from people who didnt get one last year.


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

Hats, scarves, and fingerless mitts; maybe some dishtowels and dishcloths.


----------



## magsbelfast (Oct 19, 2011)

Oh Jessica I wish I could give it all up because much as I always loved Christmas, the meaning has been lost completely and it has become a big financial burden to a lot of people. I use to buy the parents and the kids but now the kids are grown up and have partners and kids of their own and my list grows bigger every year and thats not counting my own family .



Jessica-Jean said:


> Not a single thing. I gave up trying to even give bought gifts to anyone at the holidays. Too much stress, too much bother, too little appreciation. I don't even give gift cards or cash.
> 
> I knit what and when I feel like it. If someone likes what I've made, I may just hand it over as an instant gift. Eventually, everything I knit finds a home.


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

Have already made a pair of socks, a scarf and just now working on a sweater. Hope to work on a vest for my DH or perhaps a pair of socks for him. That's all on the radar for now.


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

I haven't even thought about Christmas presents. Thanks for the reminder...time to start planning.


----------



## Oma42 (May 10, 2012)

Bears, what else??


----------



## dancesewquilt (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm really into socks & I might do some coaster sets.


----------



## nibbles511 (Mar 18, 2012)

I like the look of this cowl as a gift

http://knitthehellout.com/2011/08/21/wasabi-cowl/


----------



## Dohuga (Nov 26, 2011)

Mostly, I mail a check. :roll:


----------



## Dorris (Jun 24, 2012)

House socks for my husband and 2 sons, wristlets for 3 friends, cowls with matching wristlets for 2 friends, a buttonup neckwarmer (finished)and wristlets for my DIL, and beaded ear rings for my 2 SIL.


----------



## knitterbuddy (Aug 28, 2011)

Bears , socks and fingerless gloves. Already have one and half bears done .


----------



## Jenny.Wren (Nov 28, 2011)

WOW. What a great group. This year I read so many positive things about spa/dish cloths that I collected a 
bunch of patterns, ordered several colors of dishie yarn from KnitPicks and started knitting. So far, I 
have made one in each color and have been able to make another one from each color. Now that's value for the dollar. These cloths will wrap around some custom soap which I find at some of the fairs and festivals.
My family live in warm areas so no need for much knitting. I send gift certificates and checks. Keep it simple is the way to go. I don't do returns.


----------



## KaitlanBlackrose (Jun 11, 2012)

It's socks for everyone this year I believe..


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

I have a sweter and a skirt knit for Daughter as well as 15 pair of socks. Working on socks for sons and SIL. Afghan in progress for ???? Daughter I think.


----------



## Amylynn1345 (Oct 16, 2011)

I like your thinking! Right now I am into making shawls......I am choosing colors I like and if it ends up I don't .......well then....in the gift pile it will go! I have spent my whole creative life making gifts and not really for myself!


----------



## Tripper (Feb 8, 2012)

Many many dishcloths for 2 year olds and 5 year olds care givers, teachers etc. Also making bears and a crochet puppy for the good friends of grandchildren. I have been working for three months now, makes me feel cooler in Texas.
Good that I do not worry about sizes. Grandson too rough on afgans to make any more until they are older to appreciate them. I hope to live that long. lol.
Next is girraffe, and tigers.


----------



## Teresacv (Jun 20, 2012)

I am making scarves and simple shawls. That is a good way to move my left-over yarn and try new patterns and techniques.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

We took a vote and are going only with homemade gifts this year.. of course I will probably end up buying both the DS's some type of computer gadget that they want or need. They seem to always need a new hard drive or graphics card or something of that nature. But I am making them beanies older DS will have one in the Dallas Cowboy colors, want to try to make a star but will settle for the stripes. Younger one will get an aviator style, probably won't wear it but he made comments when he saw the pattern. For the Step GD's I'm making the scarfs with the Sashay yarn.. have never used it so hope it turns out okay. For DIL making her a shawl (I hope) will use Dee's Ashton pattern. Mom will get a rectangle shawl and some Mary Jane style slippers.. C will get a cowl and the Mary Jane slippers also. I hope to make several bears to give to the Females, the males will get the pocket bears. My main project is a bear for my GN, I hope to make a very special bear for her, she will be a year old and I haven't gotten to see her in person as yet.. so hope to make special things for her every year, just so she will know how much she means to us though we are far away. 
IF I have time.. I hope to make me a shawl and some slippers also. Oh and for my wonderful neighbors I'm making matching dishcloths and towels.. of course will bake goodies that I know they love. If I can get all this done I'll celebrate big time!! :lol: I have already made the dishcloths and started the towels. Have the aviator on the needles now.. and have the sashay sitting here waiting.. so I think I'll be okay with timing.. (crossing fingers and saying a prayer or two) ;-)


----------



## knittingnut214 (Feb 11, 2012)

Patrina said:


> I think its time for me start thinking about christmas gifts. Wondering what you all have planned to make this year?


I am working on two afghans at this point, amongst my swaps, etc. One for my daughter made from scrap "stash" and another for my 10 year old granddaughter...


----------



## kyterp (Mar 3, 2011)

Need a hug Bears for needy children! Want to join in with me on this idea? Let's put a smile on a child's face!!


----------



## BSturn42 (Jul 2, 2012)

wow some of you are really good starters, I want to make a Huggable Bear for my GD and have looked at some small things for decorating (crocheted). So many things, not enough time when you work.


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

u beat me...i started Dec 28th lol



LaurieJanesplace said:


> y'all are late christmas knitting for 2012 started christmas eve 2011. lol


----------



## barbi1025 (Jan 25, 2012)

I'm planning on fish/guppie hats for all the little ones in my life, maybe scarf's and fingerless mittens for the adult ladies, and scarf's for the men... if I get the fish hats done I'll be happy


----------



## PWHITSON (Feb 6, 2011)

I will be working on Christmas stockings with patterns from Mary Maxim. I put the names in them. My daughter sells them for me at Christmas time.


----------



## G-Ram (Apr 25, 2012)

Thinking about it. i have 3 granddaughters that i would love to make shrugs for but i am busy knitting for 3 different charities so i don't know.....


----------



## Pat lamb (Oct 31, 2011)

I will be making hats, blankets and mittens and will donate them to the hospitals and church. At the church they have a giving tree were they hang all the hats etc. and people can pick what they need. Last year we had a terrible flood in this area and I made lots of hats and mittens and gived them to the schools. You know they will use them and knitting keeps me bussy.


----------



## Lynda from Watford (Nov 15, 2011)

Bears, bunnies, hopefully a cat or two and a lace shawl for my daughter. Have just started.


----------



## skeinstress (Jun 24, 2012)

I am hoping I can master the art of felting and give my daughter and DIL some cute little purses.


----------



## lakesideladyknits (Jan 13, 2012)

I'm with G-Ram. Two charity sales in November, and a special Christmas sale at the gallery. Plus some friends have already "commissioned" some ruffly scarves that they want to give as gifts. Last year, poor hubby got a bag of yarn--and an IOU for January!


----------



## elaineadams (Oct 17, 2011)

nibbles511 said:


> I like the look of this cowl as a gift
> 
> http://knitthehellout.com/2011/08/21/wasabi-cowl/


I've just down loaded this pattern, I thought it might make a nice gift for one of my nieces...am now googling the yarn.


----------



## granyydragon (May 25, 2011)

Knitted coasters tea cosies(hope to find a pattern in the shape of a pig) scarfs mittens and the GC will get a new sweater each. Have started the coasters.


----------



## jmarcus276 (Jan 23, 2011)

Shrugs for my grandaughters


----------



## KarenKnits (Mar 2, 2012)

I plan to make coaster sets for teachers/hairdresser and give with some homemade hot cocoa mix. I'll probably make a few pairs of slippers and some dish cloths for family, too.


----------



## LoisDC (Apr 28, 2011)

Fingerless gloves for the grandkids--finished. Vest for GD--finished. Hats and scarves for friends and neighbor children--yet to be completed.


----------



## bjperritte (Jun 5, 2012)

Do you have a pattern for the eye mask that you can share, or share where you got the pattern.


----------



## bjperritte (Jun 5, 2012)

Do you have a pattern for the eye mask that you can share, or share where you got the pattern.


----------



## blavell (Mar 18, 2011)

I have already knit a whole bag full of scarves which will be given for Christmas. I'm also going to make Teddy Bears for the children. Beyond that I haven't given it much thought except that one of my granddaughters asked if I would make her some knitted hanging towels for the kitchen so I will do that with matching dishcloths for she & her sister. Maybe for some of the other women also.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

CARABELLA said:


> I have knit some Chunky cowls which I have put away not sewn together yet.
> 
> I bought 4 books of Mary Maxim knitted Christmas Stockings not sure if I can do any of them but I will give them a go.
> 
> I have already been asked for some Ponchos from people who didnt get one last year.


Can I ask where you got your pattern for chunky cowls? That's what I want to knit, but I was going to make it up as I went along.


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

Last year our church made gift bags for the shut-ins and I donated several pairs of hot pads. I guess I will do the same again this year. I am going to try my hand at the Need a Hug Bear and if it turns our, I will make one for my grandson and maybe one for my daughter in her college colors. Other than that, I have not definte plans, but might make some small items to give at the family gathering.


----------



## Teatime4granny (Apr 4, 2011)

I started in Janurary, :lol: I have scarves made with eyelash yarn, I knitted a pancho with a matching hat and fingerless gloves, Lots of other scarves, several dish clothes, an afghan, and so far I have 5 sweaters done. Lots more to do, Having loads of fun making our Christmas gifts, this is the 3rd year in a row for all homemade gifts......


----------



## senia (Dec 11, 2011)

Patrina said:


> I think its time for me start thinking about christmas gifts. Wondering what you all have planned to make this year?


Afghans, already have the yarn, all I need is a weather cool down, too hot for a big project in july.


----------



## ginnyinnr (May 20, 2012)

that is so funny, the Hallmark cards for specifics who don't appreciate your knitting. I take it that is what you were indicating.


----------



## noniforever (Aug 28, 2011)

I started the first of the year. Will knit approx. 8 ruffled scarfs,4 fingerless mittens, hats & scarfs. Some of it is for the church & some for family. I have about the third of it done. Of course, with my church knitting the is no minimum or maximum. I did slippers for them last year but they really wanted hats & scarfs. So I will do as much as I can.


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

So far things that are done........a skull cap for my only grandson that is in the Army, a HUGE afghan for my oldest granddaughter and husband, a cross-stitched santa sweatshirt for my great grandson, & a wrap for my 2nd oldest granddaugther. Still have to do, a "Teddy Bear" hoodie for my great grandson with matching bear, an afgan for my 3rd oldest granddaughter, fingerless gloves, scarf and had for my 4th oldest granddaughter, a scarf for my daughter, a scarf for my brother-in-law AND a market bag for my sister-in-law.......whew, been knitting since Jan. 2nd!! Much to do, so little time..........hugs


----------



## ginnyinnr (May 20, 2012)

What am I missing with knit dish cloths? So many are knitting them. I never heard of such a thing until I joined KP. They, like sponges, hold bacteria so be sure to microwave them when wet for a minute periodically. are they really worth the work?


----------



## BSturn42 (Jul 2, 2012)

After reading a lot of your replies, I realize that I need to start earlier next year, there is not enough time when you start in July.


----------



## westwood (Dec 9, 2011)

I've already made 2 market bags for girlfriends.


----------



## colleenmay (Apr 5, 2012)

Alligator scarfs for three great nephews, panda scarf for great niece, poodle scarf for great niece, dishcloths and socks for four sisters (better hurry up and learn how to knit socks!!!!), entrelac hat and scarf for daughter (better hurry up and learn entrelac!!!! lol), sweater for husband, . . . . maybe I can put off laundry for a few months.


----------



## nite knitter (May 20, 2012)

i haveover a dozen hats,for charity..over dozen dish/wash clothes...think all family ok with afghans..this yr,maybe!!


----------



## midget4 (Sep 19, 2011)

My sons are in college and love the eagles so im doing them matching pillows with thier names on them to match evrything in their dorm rooms for the eagles. Potato chip scarf for my oldest daughter aaghan for the other one. I will make some ornaments. I am still looking for a pattern for a over throw lacy but easy shirt to crochet. If I do not find one that will be one less thing I will have to stay up late making. When the time gets closer many cookies and too much hard tack candy. Merry Christmas to all in JULY.


----------



## samlilypepper (May 17, 2011)

7 grandchildren... 7 bears!


----------



## RhondaP (Jun 26, 2011)

I've made 1 pr of felted slippers. Plan on making a couple more pr.s. Maybe also socks &/or mittens for kids and their partners in the northern hemisphere, if I get time. If time , perhaps a bear or two for those in the southern hemisphere.

Now to get cracking!


----------



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

It was like you read my mind! I think I am going to make some "GAP" Cowls & try mu hand at fingerless goves.The pattern calls for DPN's which I haven't ever used.


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

wash cloths ...soap sacks to match and bears  not got the time or the patience for anything drawn out Im a slow knitter 


Susie


----------



## hilde (Mar 1, 2011)

So far I have 3 afghans done , I have more to do . This year I started really early. Working on one for my niece to go on her bed at the Dorm, it is her first year of college. I took care of that kid since she was 8 month old. She is such a sweetheart. Nice young lady. She is younger sisters only child. Well better get knitting some more. Wish you all a nice day.


----------



## krafty ev (Apr 28, 2012)

I spotted a lady knitting Christmas puddings today. All she does then, is pop a small pudding inside instead of stuffing. An added sprig of artificial holly makes it a unique and personal gift. This same lady is knitting 20 to donate for a volunteer lunch as well.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

All plans and no knitting. last min. running to do gifts. Like to tell them what they will not get.  then out to buy them something.


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

A vintage father christmas for my sister but i will give it to her well before xmas so that he can sit on display.


----------



## knitknack (Oct 30, 2011)

I do not celebrate Christmas, as I am of the Jewish faith, however I do have friends who do celebrate the holiday and probably will make them funky and fun dishclothes, towel toppers, etc. with the Christmas theme in mind. For my Jewish friends I will make things for the holiday we celebrate and I am sure that everyone will enjoy receiving their gifts.
I have already started on my projects so that I am not stressed out when the holidays near.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Not a single thing. I gave up trying to even give bought gifts to anyone at the holidays. Too much stress, too much bother, too little appreciation. I don't even give gift cards or cash.
> 
> I knit what and when I feel like it. If someone likes what I've made, I may just hand it over as an instant gift. Eventually, everything I knit finds a home.


I like your attitude. I have just about weeded everyone off my gift lists too because I never even hear a thank you. I am really tired of finding things I have made laying under the dogs and cats. Or, worse yet in the trash. So most of my stuff goes to charity. No way can I buy gifts especially now a days. These kids today have a wish list at every store online and off line! I buy what I want to and what I can afford. If they don't want that and just have to have something off the list, then they get nothing, bupkis!


----------



## suzee15 (Jul 9, 2012)

Can anyone tell me how to pst a picture on the forum? Please and thank you and would be greatly appreciated.
Suzee15


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

ginnyinnr said:


> What am I missing with knit dish cloths? So many are knitting them. I never heard of such a thing until I joined KP. They, like sponges, hold bacteria so be sure to microwave them when wet for a minute periodically. are they really worth the work?


Well, I certainly think so. Love them in the kitchen and the bath. Never use Terry in bath anymore. 
One color for bath, one color for kitchen.
They are great for a multitude of things in the kitchen.

Don't knock them until you try them. A little bleach in the water kills the bacteria. And, I hang mine to dry after each use.


----------



## dotrob34 (Jun 24, 2012)

I have already started on my Christmas gifts. Since I just started knitting, I am making scarfs, hats and wash cloth sets for my family.


----------



## Sunflower (Feb 22, 2011)

Thought it was about time to post something--I have already started Christmas gifts--stocking hats, scarfs, and a shawl for my daughter in law.


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

ginnyinnr said:


> What am I missing with knit dish cloths? So many are knitting them. I never heard of such a thing until I joined KP. They, like sponges, hold bacteria so be sure to microwave them when wet for a minute periodically. are they really worth the work?


disclothes are fun & easy to make....great project to take on the go and at least the pattern I make, I can do in my sleep! Try them, you might like them.......I wash them every 3-4 days, have never had a problem, use very hot water when I wash dishes, wipe up the table, etc. and rinse them throughly before hanging them up......all the people I have gifted them to, love them and want more........besides they are done in yarn to match my kitchen! hugs


----------



## kmrg (May 29, 2012)

I bought 3 Springfield 18" dolls for my GD and Great Neices, and I have started on Ladyfinger's patterns for them. I have to say thank you again to Ladyfingers - her patterns are easy to follow, do up fast, and really cute! And - I will be taking the GD doll in person to her - we just booked our tickets last night for the UK. Her daddy is stationed there, and we are so excited to visit them. I am also going to be busy knitting for the new baby I will also meet when we go, who will arrive just in time for Christmas!


----------



## MaggieNow (May 11, 2011)

sam0767 said:


> I plan on knitting dish cloths and towelsfor the 3 kids and exhusband, car blankets to match their veihicles. And the grandkids a aviator hat for new Grandson, cupcake hat for GD and wanted to make them all blankets for their beds with slippers to match.


Pressed for time today so I don't have time to read all the posts in this thread to see if anyone else has commented on this, but I just love that you are knitting something for your ex-husband. I went through the most civil divorce in history so nice to see someone else most likely did too.


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Sweaters, hats, scarves, and slippers for the grandkids (7), hats & scarves for my two sons and daughter, and their spouses. Maybe some spa sets for my daughter and my sons' wives, along with dishcloths and swiffer duster cloths.

18" doll clothes for the two youngest granddaughters.

My oldest son has four kids, ages 6-14. I thought I'd make some fun scarves, hats, and slippers, and put them all in one big box and let them rummage through it to find what they like. They have too many cousins to count, so nothing will go to waste.


----------



## JGG (May 6, 2011)

For those of you making the dish cloths....last year for christmas i made my aunt up a basket with dish clothes, dish towels, folded them up together and put a bow on each set then i put in a candle, dish detergent and brillo pads...she loved it...also made a small basket the same for my two sister-in-laws...this year doing the basket theme for the grandkids teachers and my daughters mother-in-law....


----------



## LindaLu (Mar 9, 2011)

nibbles511 said:


> I like the look of this cowl as a gift
> 
> http://knitthehellout.com/2011/08/21/wasabi-cowl/


Good luck! I tried making it last summer with a similar yarn and it just came out wrong. I must have done something wrong. It looks great in the picture.


----------



## lorraine magee (Jan 20, 2011)

2irish knit sweaters,afgan and 6 angry bird hats. 5 scarfs and hats ,gloves. wow i,m tired already. i've got the afgan already made,as it was supposed to be a wedding shower gift. i was told by the mother of the bride that she only wanted things from crate&barrel or bed and bath.so i bought her towels. my afgan was 100 times better.oh well thats life. happyknittng


----------



## joanneknits (Nov 10, 2011)

Unfortunately, I really haven't thought too much about Christmas yet!! As usual, I will probably get going around September---oh dear me!!


----------



## Fran42 (Mar 19, 2012)

Mrs. G said:


> I'm going to make some more necklaces which I posted on here a few weeks ago.


I loved your necklaces and am busy making some myself. Found an outlet for the pendants so am knitting up a storm. Thanks so much for sharing with us . . . something unique for a change.


----------



## Judithlynn (May 13, 2012)

Haven't even thought about Christmas yet. My step-son is getting married in October. I'm making him a knitted cabled afghan. I've had to frog and restart. If I have to do that again, it's going to mean something store bought. I better get back to it!


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

I try to knit sweaters, but this year, aside from my 17 yo grandson who I am knitting a cream fisherman's sweater, all my non knitting lady friends and relatives are getting shawls. Too much to try and knit them all sweaters. Whew!


----------



## smontero237 (Dec 5, 2011)

I am going to try my hand at ruffled scarfs for the girls and hats for the boys. Last year I made a hat for my nephew who went to Scotland to school (we live in USA), he was wearing the hat in almost every picture on facebook!


----------



## bluemoon knitter (Sep 18, 2011)

new blankets for my two babies. they are now 19 & 21. think its time for new blankies from mommy.


----------



## donutgal55 (Nov 6, 2011)

Bears, snowman pillows, christmas stockings. The snowman pillows are a free pattern from Red Heart. I did make a change I use pipsqueak yarn for the beard easier to use than the pom pom yarn.

http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/snowman-pillow


----------



## lulu11 (May 4, 2011)

yogandi said:


> Piggy, bear, frog and bunny slippers for everyone...)
> And a sweater and hat for my principessa nice.
> I ordered the yarn already, notstarted knitting them. Maybe start in october, too busy now with summer stuff.


do you have a penquin slipper pattern for a mans size 13


----------



## Momma Osa (May 1, 2011)

Thanks for the reminder! I'd better get busy. I'm making a kimono sweater for my dil, a lace shawl for my bff, sweater for son, and who know what else yet!

Momma Osa


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Now that I'm addicted to knitting socks, my 2 daughters and 2 grand kids are getting 2 or 3 pairs of socks. Carlyta


----------



## rickandvicki (Jun 13, 2012)

Would love to have the pattern for the slippers. They sound adorable.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I've decided on washcloths made into angels for the ladies at my mom's assisted living home, little hat ornaments for the kids in my class, fingerless gloves, and slippers for the kids in the neighborhood. My grandsons and kids always get washcloths and mittens and hats for their stockings!


----------



## rickandvicki (Jun 13, 2012)

How do you make the "angel washcloths"? Sounds so neat.


----------



## dec2057 (May 30, 2011)

Oh my, with 6 kids and 13 grandkids my list is long. Afghans, sweaters, hats, fingerless gloves, scarves, soft toys, baby cocoons, baby dresses, longies, shortalls, soakers and more.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Not sure yet. I'm still thinking and guess I best get moving on actually doing.


----------



## collady186 (Jun 21, 2012)

omg no one can beat that x


----------



## blavell (Mar 18, 2011)

They are REALLY worth it. I have so many requests I can't keep up & I love them myself. The nice thing about them is you can just throw them in the washer/dryer whenever you do a load. I knit both the wash cloths & matching towels & everyone requests them for Christmas, birthdays, Halloween, you name it. They love them.


ginnyinnr said:


> What am I missing with knit dish cloths? So many are knitting them. I never heard of such a thing until I joined KP. They, like sponges, hold bacteria so be sure to microwave them when wet for a minute periodically. are they really worth the work?


----------



## Farmer (Aug 2, 2011)

Earflap hats for the men and boys(per the skiers request) and Ruffle scarves for the women. Kids are going to be by request. They haven't had this choice before.


----------



## sues4hrts (Apr 22, 2011)

I just googled the yarn...it looks so different than the picture in the pattern?


----------



## sues4hrts (Apr 22, 2011)

elaineadams said:


> nibbles511 said:
> 
> 
> > I like the look of this cowl as a gift
> ...


Forgot to mention in my last post...the yarn on this pattern looks different than the yarn in this patterns picture!


----------



## Susie cue (Apr 6, 2011)

I dont do knitted things for cristmas presents or birthdays
my daughters would rather have the money or perfume the
older grandchildren like the money and younger ones have toys I knit when i feel like it do hats and gloves for the winter

susie cue


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

I am gonna make dishcloths, mittens and scarfs. And knit some doilies.


----------



## ellenC (Jun 17, 2012)

I have not given christmas a though yet and I'm certainly not going to get my knickers in a twist by thinking about christmas in July .
roll on summer


----------



## dinahflo (Nov 28, 2011)

I am making tawashi make up removers for all the girls and also some organic cotton ones for baby faces. I made a couple for myself first and found they are great for washing your face, as they are smaller than a washcloth and the petal shape just caresses the face. I plan to keep a pretty glass bowl of them on the bathroom counter. I hope they will hold up to the washer and dryer and I will put them in a small mesh zip up bag in the washing machine.


----------



## spiritwalker (Jun 15, 2011)

I have patterns and yarn for sweaters for my mother and
godmother. I will make smaller items for friends. I 
speak with each of them to see what they need or want. I only
do handmade gifts for those who appreciate the time and energy
that goes into them.


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

Oh so many things I'd like to do but so far I've made a few dishcloths and a sweater or two. I'd like to make cowls for my nieces and daughter-in-law, a sweater for my daughter with matching cowl and who knows what for my son and son-in-law. Oh, husband's sweater is finished


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

Purses for the granddaughters. if you have a great pattern to share, I'll take it.


----------



## Suzie1 (May 11, 2011)

I'm knitting a King Cole Aran for DS. I'm knitting both sleeves at the same time, and nearly finished.

http://www.deramores.com/sweater-and-jacket-knitted-in-king-cole-fashion-aran-2943


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

i joked earlier in this thread about knitting only for myself...and if i didnt like the finished item, i set it aside for gifting...

but after years of knitting, i realize that some people appreciate handmade items, and others would rather have mass produced items from the retail industry...

i am a yarn snob, so the items i set aside to gift rather than keep will go to a select few of my friends/family...and the leftover yarn will be knitted into small accesseries like texting/fingerless gloves...boot warmers (a new trend here), hats, scarves...even into rose pins which will become bows on gifts

many of these things willalso go to charity in december...

It took many years for me to come to a place where I do not feel guilty for spending money on very nice yarn to knit for myself...but i have to say, i enjoy Christmas so much more now that i am not trying to be a knitting machine pumping out item after item by a specific date...and I enjoy the guinuine joy of the very few people who do get one of my knitted items......... as well as the joy of the ones who get the mass produced retail items they so craved


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

Well, my Christmas list will be shorter this year. One, because I don't have my dear mommy anymore, and I also don't have mommy's sister anymore. My mother was one of the people that I so enjoyed knitting gifts for. I am also cutting some people, because they have too many children to try & knit for. It's simply easier to go out and find inexpensive gifts for those special ones on my list.

However, I will be knitting a few hats/scarves/mittens for my sister & her family, and for a couple of my church friends.

Right now, I haven't even started knitting for Christmas. But, as you said, it will be here before we know it!


----------



## chrissyf (Jan 21, 2012)

Timeflies54 said:


> I started making my DIL's crocheted Christmas Balls to hang on the tree. A Doily like top on a colored ball. I thread some beads from each point. The girls like them. But they have already commented that they need at least one for each child. The kids are claiming them as "theirs". That is what makes it all worth while!


I started this last year for my siblings...we are becoming a large family I have three sisters and one Brother and among them there are going to be 6 kids at Christmas so the rule is buy only for the kids. But as the oldest i am expected to break the rules so each of them got two crochet covered christmas balls with beads and embellishments in their own crocheted ornament bags/gift bags. They loved them so i plan on doing it again this year...i already have everything i need as i but the balls after christmas when they are discounted and my stash of crochet thread fills a 33 gallon rubbermaid tote. For the two nieces one is gettingclothes for her 18" doll the other is getting an 18" doll of her own with a small wardrobe. the four boys will be getting...something. I think the oldest is going to get a crocheted alligator since he calls his newly painted room the swamp for the color. The next oldest is hooked on Thomas the tank Engine so a crocheted thomas. the next one is getting a stuffy of some kind and his baby brother who is due in October will get a few stuffed baby toys. I am buying my granddaughter her gifts as i want to start her out with "little People" toys. For my parents something crocheted or knitted...perhaps i will finally edge the fleece panel that i purchased. My in-laws are getting another decorated christmas ball in Mom's favorite color...peach and/or orange...wow good thing i have a few months and that the balls can be done a few a day. Though i still have to make the blanket for the nephew to be...but i think i will work on that over my vacation in August


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

suzee15 said:


> Can anyone tell me how to pst a picture on the forum? Please and thank you and would be greatly appreciated.
> Suzee15


http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-1-1.html#64


----------



## Ginny K (Jun 1, 2011)

Scarves, easy shawls, but mostly wash cloths that I am going to package in cute baskets, with great smelling,pretty soap.


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

Patrina said:


> I think its time for me start thinking about christmas gifts. Wondering what you all have planned to make this year?


So far, I've made some dead fish hats, probably some scarves and some fingerless gloves next on the list.


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

So far for my list, I'm going to make dolls clothes for 1 of my GD, dishcloths and hotpads to match and put them in a crochet matching bowl for my Daughter, DIL, Mum as well as friends, better get started soon! lol


----------



## cpoggas (Jul 11, 2012)

I am going to knit matching sweaters for my grandsons, 2 1/2 and 6. Still looking for the perfect pattern. I need to use a yarn that is not too heavy/all wool they get the itcheys and they get too hot. I am also going to knit hats for great nieces.


----------



## Colour wheel (Aug 4, 2011)

I like your style Jessica Jean. . . . . . . I'm with you!



Jessica-Jean said:


> Not a single thing. I gave up trying to even give bought gifts to anyone at the holidays. Too much stress, too much bother, too little appreciation. I don't even give gift cards or cash.
> 
> I knit what and when I feel like it. If someone likes what I've made, I may just hand it over as an instant gift. Eventually, everything I knit finds a home.


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

DonnieK said:


> ginnyinnr said:
> 
> 
> > What am I missing with knit dish cloths? So many are knitting them. I never heard of such a thing until I joined KP. They, like sponges, hold bacteria so be sure to microwave them when wet for a minute periodically. are they really worth the work?
> ...


I do the same thing DonnieK. For my kitchen I have varigated dishcloths and for my bath washcloths I have solid colors. I change them out every day so I don't worry about bacteria or smelling soured. I just like having a nice and clean dishcloth/washcloth every day. My son and I just love the knitted washcloths.


----------



## Kathleenangel (Dec 27, 2011)

I am with Jessica Jean. After years of making things for family with never a thank you or if they even got the items, I knit/crochet mainly for charity or same also as JJ, if I have finished something and someone says they like it well there it goes. At least I know they will appreciate it and I get the enjoyment of enjoying my crafting and not feeling guilty about the stash which gets used.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> *Not a single thing. I gave up trying to even give bought gifts to anyone at the holidays.* Too much stress, too much bother, too little appreciation. I don't even give gift cards or cash.
> 
> I knit what and when I feel like it. If someone likes what I've made, I may just hand it over as an instant gift. Eventually, everything I knit finds a home.


I'm with you Jessica. Even though the recipients may have said they appreciated what I made, never seeing them wear it tells it all. And usually there is no thank you to begin with. Christmas is wonderful when children are involved because they are so open and love anything they receive, usually. But alas no grandchildren. I really do not give gifts unless I find something during the year that I know someone would really like. Otherwise trips shopping are over--I give to the Salvation Army at the grocery stores.

I do, however, have a cousin who loves anything I make her as long as it is in orange or something that goes well with orange--she wears scarves, hats and fingerless gloves to work every day. This year I found some wonderful kid mohair in hand dyed colors with orange the main color that I will make up into a long lacy scarf or a shawl shape used as a scarf, haven't decided yet--it would only take a week or two for me to knit.

One other possibility would be a pair of socks for my son, who has big feet--size 14 shoes, so three times the yarn but I could probably knit on 15" circular needles instead of dpns for the most part.


----------



## Joellen (Aug 6, 2011)

I have been working on knitting scarfs for Christmas present I have 4 of the ruffle scarfs and 3 made with the fur yarn. I have 4 more of the ruffle scarfs to knit. Hopefully I will have time to knit them before the summer is up.


----------



## donya (Sep 10, 2011)

I like your comment. You go girl because i feel the same!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

Already finished several scarves for my DIL to sell at her Christmas bazaar. I'm making dishcloths and matching coasters. I might add placemats, too. Also plan to finally get my daughter's one shoulder T-shirt done. Lots of plans. Hope I get them all done.


----------



## nwjasu (Nov 8, 2011)

Thank you for adding the details for completing the package. I just finished my first lace shawl, Maddie, it is drying as I write and want to make more of the of the patterns that so fascinate me. There may not be many because sister is turning 60 in November and I want hers to be a Herbert Niebling pattern. I have a gauzy mohair one to keep me busy for my other daughter starting today.


----------



## Tara (Jan 31, 2011)

Well, I have made a sweater, 3 pairs of socks, a pair of slippers, a pair of fingerless gloves, 4 big xmas stockings with the kids names on them, and I am currently working on the huggable bears, 5 bears 4 to be put in the stockings. Have 2 bears done, and am working on a 3rd then 2 more to go. Then I have a felted purse to make. I think that should about do it for xmas. Sooo glad I started early. Will have no stress when it comes time to make xmas cookies. Happy yarning everyone. :thumbup:


----------



## maplecrest1975 (May 7, 2011)

Do any of you have any quick but cute knitted Christamas ornaments? I have to do 38, so they need to be quick and easy. Thanks!


----------



## beadlady (Mar 18, 2011)

I have never done jewelry i will have to do search and see what you have done


----------



## lilangel (Jan 17, 2012)

I am gonna try to do it. Something for everyone. Will it work out? Hmmmm. I will put some other stuff aside, just in case.


----------



## belencita7 (Oct 6, 2011)

2 cardi's for my 2 grandaughters,some socks.Just the important people will receive my knitted items.lol Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

Right now I am planning a lot, sweater vest for DH, shrugs, socks, sweater vest for Son and misc. projects.


----------



## lyoung345 (Nov 22, 2011)

I've made a ton of scarves. I started this way back in January. So if I have family or friends reading this, guess what you're getting for Christmas...


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

maplecrest1975 said:


> Do any of you have any quick but cute knitted Christamas ornaments? I have to do 38, so they need to be quick and easy. Thanks!


Have you looked on Ravelry?


----------



## kabedew (Jan 16, 2011)

I can't find your pattern and I looked through all the submitted patterns. I have a daughter and four nieces who would love knitted or crocheted necklaces. Can you pm me with the dirctions.

Thanks.

Karen aka kabedew

Email address is [email protected]


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Not a thing, I knit what I feel like and if I think someone will like it I give it for Christmas, that is if it is not gone before. Right now I am making hat for all the kids at school that will be in need of one come winter.


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

A lot of nice ideas, thank you so much, I hope everyone will be able to finish their projects


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

craftymatt2 said:


> ... I hope everyone will be able to finish their projects


That's one of my fervent hopes too! Not by any specific date, just to reduce my 70+ WIPs to none!


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Not knitting Christmas presents this year. DD doesn't want any sweaters at the moment and the grandchildren don't seem to wear what I have made in the past and as for anyone else, they can make their own. I am far too busy making gifts to take to Canada.


----------



## Gwen in L.A. (May 28, 2011)

No plans to knit any holiday gifts.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Crochet covers for round ornaments. Purchased last year but not begun.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

I have just been reading what everyone will be making for Christmas ...*OMG* ..... You lot must be super sonic knitters. I want to make a doll for each of my GD's (5), I have completed 1, so have 4 to make .... Although I might still need to purchase some this year :-( :thumbdown:


----------



## Jenny E (Sep 5, 2011)

I have made gifts for friends, turning myself inside out,now like Jessica-Jean, I would prefer to make and give away at random.. BUT..my friends "expect" something now. Which is lovely but I am worn out.
One friend actually said, when I made comment about knitting fingerless gloves, "oh, now we know what we all will be getting for Christmas" and she wasn't joking. She meant well and seemed excited. So I wasn't offended.

Everyone seems to be so productive and sound like they are such speedy knitters and have such wonderful ideas, but I think I have a case of gift giving/making burnout. sigh..
So I think I'll just have to toughen up, and not feel guilty.


----------



## sinead (Apr 23, 2012)

Dishcloths (of course) - different color for each day of the week in ribbon-tied packages. Fingerless gloves (mittens) in a fair isle pattern for daughter, granddaughters and a lap rug for chilly evenings, and a couple of spiral scarves for aforesaid granddaughters.
-Sinead.


----------



## nickerina (Jul 29, 2011)

I have 1 sweater done, 1 nearly done and one started for grandsons. I have made fingerless gloves for daughter and relatives. I also have made several dishcloths and am working on an afghan for my great grandson. I started right after Christmas for this year. I made a dress and sweater for my grand daughter but ended up giving them to her early. Also made and gave early fingerless gloves for daughters-in-law with a matching pair for grand daughter and Mom. So many patterns and so little time!!!


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

socks, cowls,scarf, and who knows what else


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Bears and of course now Puppy for the Grandchildren. Perhaps a cowl for my Daughters and DIL. Son, he wants a Manly Vest. SIL I am just not sure. Still thinking about him. Ahh, things just end up getting done somehow..


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

Hey maplecrest, I have a pattern for you. You would use 1,2 or 3 needle and fingering or crochet cotton. The original pattern called for 72 stitches. Knit 10 rows of garter stitch, then on 11th row you decrease one stitch and each end of the row.(you will be then switching to stockinette stitch) Then every knit row until you have 26 stitches on the needle. When you have only 26 stitches on needles you knit 10 rows of garter stitch and then bind off, and fold in half and sew up seam, and you have a slipper. Now if you want decorations, you cut the cast on stitches so that it will be tiny folded in half. That is how I made decorations for my tree.


----------



## rlpknits (Apr 19, 2012)

I've made a set of Fiddlesticks wool & silk little scarves or sort-of neck pieces for a very dear friend, am making a Gyllis (see Ravelry) scarf for sweetheart and will do a lace shawl for mother ex-law. Daughter always gets socks. I agree with the poster who said she knits what she likes and gifting takes care of itself also. I pick a pattern and yarn because it looks fun to knit and I'll often know who to give it to after a few inches. I like to just pop it in the mail and send it off with a quick note, no occasion necessary. I think an unexpected gift "out of the blue" is way better than another holiday gift.


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

I have already started the socks for daughters and grandkids.


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

starting this next week for my mom in a cross between a navy /denim blue


----------



## cheyenne620 (Apr 17, 2012)

I have already started a sweater for my mother. It is my first adult sweater, so we will see how it goes. If I have time, I have ribbon yarn looking for a home and my mother requested me to make a new pattern that I received.


----------



## nickerina (Jul 29, 2011)

Grandmasheryl, that is a beautiful sweater!! Your Mom will love it!


----------



## Jenny E (Sep 5, 2011)

Could I please ask a question? All these beautiful items that every one is making for family and friends sound so time consuming. Does everyone think they will finish all they propose to make? How long is spent knitting each day to finish these wonderful projects on time?
Personally, I think you are all amazing, I couldn't take the stress of trying to get so much done. As it is the thought of making gifts this year has done my head in lol

If I'm being a sticky beak, just tell me to pull my head in.. (bit of an Aussie saying )


----------



## GypsyRose (Oct 25, 2011)

I like your philosophy, and wish you all the best.


----------



## zoe9576 (Jul 13, 2012)

Patrina said:


> I think its time for me start thinking about christmas gifts. Wondering what you all have planned to make this year?


Last year I knitted 2 pairs of gloves to my parents. They love my presents very much. I haven't thought about gifts for this year, I don't know the complicated knitting things. :XD: Should think right now.


----------



## Tara (Jan 31, 2011)

grandmasheryl said:


> starting this next week for my mom in a cross between a navy /denim blue


Please can you tell me where I might get this pattern. It is so beautiful! Thanks.


----------



## caroleliz (Sep 28, 2011)

I am knitting Barbie clothes for 1 niece and baby doll clothes for another niece. If I've got time I will be knitting Christmas Decorations, hand warmers and hats.

Which Christmas? I need more time.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandmasheryl said:


> starting this next week for my mom in a cross between a navy /denim blue


That is gorgeous, are you allowed to share the pattern?


----------



## Joellen (Aug 6, 2011)

some days I spend a couple of hours then there are days I never pick it up.


----------



## celrobic (May 9, 2012)

Waldorf style felted dolls for my granddaughters. Wish me luck! It is my first felting project.


----------



## maxjones (Aug 2, 2011)

A sweater for my grandson....he's always so appreciative of my knitting. He took one in for show and tell one year. LOL Two critter scarves for my granddaughters and American Girl fashions for them, too. Haven't thought past that. I'm trying to finish up lots of projects and knit a lace shawl for myself.


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

I can't share as it has a copyright but here is the website for it ,her shipping was very reasonable. I bought 5 patterns and the shipping to Canada was about $7
http://www.whiteliesdesigns.com/patterns/lcardigans/149.html


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

grandmasheryl said:


> starting this next week for my mom in a cross between a navy /denim blue


This sweater is breathtaking; can you tell us where we can get the pattern.

Thank you -


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

Very pretty!!!


----------



## newquay (Apr 26, 2011)

Good question. This was the yr. I knitted for me-ha ha! Daughter decided to have a baby (actually everyone is SO excited as two yrs. ago they lost a 5 yr. old daughter in a fire). So I think I'm going to knit an outfit for my 10 yr old grad daughters American Girl Doll plus maybe a cardigan for her. For my daughter I've made a scarf; son-in-law gets socks; grandson gets a hat; the new grandbaby turned out to be a girl so I am going to make her a matinee cardi and a hat and booties plus a knitted doll. My other daughter will probably get a hat and gloves. That is the extent of it.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandmasheryl said:


> I can't share as it has a copyright but here is the website for it ,her shipping was very reasonable. I bought 5 patterns and the shipping to Canada was about $7
> http://www.whiteliesdesigns.com/patterns/lcardigans/149.html


They have some gorgeous items there - saving money for more yarn & stuff now :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lorraine magee (Jan 20, 2011)

hi could you please tell me where you got the pattern.It is stunning i have a friend who would love it. thank you happy knitting


----------



## lorraine magee (Jan 20, 2011)

hi could you please tell me where you got the pattern.It is stunning i have a friend who would love it. thank you happy knitting


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

How lovely those ideas are. How about making a christaning outfit.


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

Felted small purses for the girls since I have a lot of left-over wool yarn in my stash. Haven't decided for the fellows, but I usually give them something else. The girls all like to get knitted things. These don't cost anything except in some cases some fancy buttons and they are fun to make. If one turns out REALLY good, I keep it. (Shhhh)


----------



## Dakota Sun (May 25, 2011)

I am knitting formy great granddaughter who will be a year old the end of Dec. Working on a crib blanket and then a scarf for the step grand daughter made out of the ribbon yarn. As for the rest of our small family they will get a check and a card. Too much stress to shop for everyone.
Dakota Sun


----------



## Gill Marple (Aug 31, 2011)

I started knitting handbags, ties and coat hanger covers in March, ready for Christmas. Last year it was fingerless gloves and hats. I also make the Christmas and New Year cards too, so I need to get going early.


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

I too want to make christmas cards too, I have a cricut machine. Just gotta learn how to use.


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

why not crochet some snowflakes or pointsettias and put them on a card ,something like the ones I made for my grand daughter's birthday


----------



## knitaway (Nov 12, 2011)

maplecrest1975 said:


> Do any of you have any quick but cute knitted Christamas ornaments? I have to do 38, so they need to be quick and easy. Thanks!


I used a variegated yarn & did some easy Christmas trees. You do a diamond, fold it in half to make a long triangle, stuff it & stitch it close. You can add a little trunk at the bottom & a star botton for the top if you want. Found the pattern on Ravelry.


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

These are soooo cute!!! If you make them for cards, you could make possible to wear?


----------



## farosfriend (Jul 7, 2012)

Lovely flowers. What a great idea! I have to finish a sweater for my mother and an embroidered sampler for a friend and then get back to crocheting a bedspread for same friend and her DH, making a shawl and long-sleeved pullover for my mother and making an afghan for my brother and SIL. My mother and I are going to make them a tied quilt. I won't have idle hands for the next few months, that's for sure. I have some really nice yarn to make a sweater for myself. I wonder when I'll get to that.  Oh, and knit some mittens, too.


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

Your busy like me!!!!


----------



## farosfriend (Jul 7, 2012)

I sure am. I also forgot to mention knitting some cotton potholders and mats for my granite counter tops.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

grandmasheryl said:


> starting this next week for my mom in a cross between a navy /denim blue


that's just gorgeous! Good luck getting it done!


----------



## unie (Dec 4, 2011)

I have my list and there is a little of everything on it!


----------



## GrannyJo309 (May 29, 2012)

Dorm boot slippers for all the grands and great grands.....I haven't decided on gifts for the grownups.....probably afghans or something for their homes. Dishcloths to be added for all the grownups too. They could keep me busy all year round with this......they don't use anything else and none of them knit or crochet.


----------



## Dakota Sun (May 25, 2011)

A knitted pig for one my grandson, hats for the other grandson and two granddaughters , working on a baby blanket for the great granddaughter. That is if I can find the time to knit. Busy taking care of the great grand baby and my 92 year old mother, does not leave a whole lot of time to knit.


----------



## Catarry (Apr 10, 2012)

definitely the Lady Jessica cowl from voknits.com
probably some other cowls and mittens.


----------



## Lactknitter (Jun 12, 2011)

I'm also knitting and crocheting pot holders & dish cloths. Now I'm considering crocheting scrubbies to complete the set. I've completed 3 sets and have at least 3 more to go. It's been fun using stitches that I never used before. Great practice.


----------

